# Compliments



## Skeeter6598

Hello, I'm wondering if someone would be kind enough to translate some phrases into Romanian for me. I have a Romanian girlfriend and would like to be able to say a few phrases to here in Romanian. 

I noticed a smiliar post to this one and noticed how helpful it was! Any help tanslating these phrases into Romanian will be greatly appreciated! 

1. You mean the world to me
2. I truly care for you more than you will ever realize
3. You are an amazing woman
4. Your beauty and kindness steal my heart
5. I wish to hold you in my loving arms
6. I wish to be in your loving arms
7. I am all your's, my angel
8. I will always be here for you
9. You have changed my life
10. Your smile melts my heart

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hi! 

I'll do my best. Do you know Romanian pronunciation?  

1. You mean the world to me *Tu esti totul pentru mine. *
2. I truly care for you more than you will ever realize *Imi pasa sincer de tine mai mult decat iti poti imagina. *
3. You are an amazing woman *Esti o femeie extraordinara.*
4. Your beauty and kindness steal my heart *Frumusetea si bunavointa tea, mi-a furat inima. *
5. I wish to hold you in my loving arms *Mi-asi dori sa te tin in bratele mele iubitoare. *
6. I wish to be in your loving arms *Mi-asi dori sa fiu tinut in bratele tele. *
7. I am all your's, my angel *Sunt doar al tau, ingerul meu. *
8. I will always be here for you *Am sa fiu intotdeauna aici pentru tine. *
9. You have changed my life *Mi-ai schimbat viata. *
10. Your smile melts my heart *Surisul tau imi topeste inima. *

*/robbie*


----------



## Skeeter6598

Thank you Robbie!

Honestly, no I don't know Romanian pronunciation!  

I'm not familiar with much Romanian, as my girlfriend speaks English really well. Heck sometimes I not real good with English!  I just thought it would be a sweet gesture to say a few things to her in Romanian. Most of these phrases she's heard me say time and time again! hehehe! 

Thank you again for all your help. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## robbie_SWE

It is a very nice gesture! Even if you don't pronounce it correctly you will steal her heart!  

(when you say these sentences, think Italian pronunciation. Even if you don't get all the diphtongs right, she'll get it). 

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GIRL!!!


----------



## Skeeter6598

I'll keep that in mind. I'm sure she'll get a kick out of it! Even if it becomes more of a humorous situation with me trying to pronounce them correctly!


----------



## parakseno

Just some minor corrections:



			
				robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> 1. You mean the world to me *(Tu) eşti totul pentru mine.
> *It's more natural in Romanian to skip the pronoun (Tu).
> Or you can say "Însemni totul pentru mine."="You mean everything to me." (literally).
> "Eşti totul pentru mine."="You are everything to me."
> 
> 4. Your beauty and kindness steal my heart *Frumuseţea şi bunăvoinţa ta, mi-au furat inima.
> *(plural)
> 
> 5. I wish to hold you in my loving arms *Mi-aş dori să te ţin în braţele mele iubitoare.
> 
> * 6. I wish to be in your loving arms *Mi-aş dori să fiu în braţele tale. *


----------



## Skeeter6598

Thanks parakseno!

I'll make the adjusted corrections! And thank you for the other 2 translations you added. It may mean more to use them instead!


----------



## parakseno

Oh... and in case it's of any help now, some hints on how to pronounce the sentences:

*a* like in the English *ah* (but without pronouncing the h)
*e* - *a*ny
*i* - *i*n
*o* - *o*n
*u* - y*ou*
*ă* - *a*n
*î*/*â* - now this is a tough one since it doesn't exist in English... I'll see if I can come up with something on it and I'll get back to you. 
*ş* - *sh*ow
*ţ* - ca*ts*

The other consonants are read pretty much as in English.


----------



## parakseno

Errr, hihi, I think I should add the diacriticals on robbie's sentences...

 1. You mean the world to me - *Însemni totul pentru mine. *
2. I truly care for you more than you will ever realize - *Ţin cu adevărat la tine, mai mult decât îţi poţi imagina. *
3. You are an amazing woman - *Eşti o femeie extraordinară.*
4. Your beauty and kindness steal my heart - *Frumuseţea şi bunăvoinţa ta mi-au furat inima. *
5. I wish to hold you in my loving arms - *Îmi doresc să te ţin în braţele mele iubitoare.  *or easier* Vreau să te ţin în braţele...*
6. I wish to be in your loving arms - *Îmi doresc să fiu (ţinut) în braţele tale. /  Vreau să fiu în braţele tale iubitoare.*
7. I am all your's, my angel - *Sunt doar al tău, îngerul meu. *
8. I will always be here for you - *Am să fiu întotdeauna aici pentru tine. *
9. You have changed my life - *Mi-ai schimbat viaţa. *
10. Your smile melts my heart - *Surâsul tău îmi topeşte inima. *


----------



## parakseno

I found something on the î/â (they are both read the same way):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Close_central_unrounded_vowel

Oh, and... Good luck!


----------



## Skeeter6598

Thanks for the luck. After this I may need it! LOL! 

question about these 2! 
5. I wish to hold you in my loving arms - *Îmi doresc să te ţin în braţele mele iubitoare. *or easier* Vreau să te ţin în braţele...*
6. I wish to be in your loving arms - *Îmi doresc să fiu (ţinut) în braţele tale. / Vreau să fiu în braţele tale iubitoare.*

of the 2 other ways to say these pharses, I'm assuming you mean the second way is easier? Do both carrying the same meaning if you're trying to express emotions with them? Which would work the best in this case?


----------



## Skeeter6598

After looking at the link you posted, I think I'll just buy her some flowers, take her to dinner, and say (In English) I LOVE YOU! hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## parakseno

bwahahahahahaha!

True, it looks very intimidating, but there was also a sound file. That's why I gave you the link.
*Îmi doresc *and* Vreau *mean the same thing... same emotional message in this case...


----------



## Skeeter6598

I couldn't play the sound file! I tried! I'm sure with what little I know just from listening to her that I can get fairly close pronouncing them!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Sorry for the small mistakes! Hope it didn't destroy much! I don't have the diacriticals on my computer  

Think you're right. Maybe you should buy her flowers and take her out for dinner. But you should still try to say some things to her. Even a badly pronounced sentence in a girl's own language will make her fall off her feet!


----------



## Skeeter6598

haha! Oh I will give it a shot for sure! Like I say, even if it turns comical I think she'll appreciate the gesture all the same!


----------



## parakseno

I guess you need to install something on your computer... Hope it's not a problem if I make a suggestion... If you're using Windows you can install Winamp. It has support for ogg-vorbis files (like the one on wikipedia).

Anyway, I agree with Robbie. I'm sure she'll appreciate the effort.
Oh yes... and don't forget to tell us how it went!


----------



## Skeeter6598

Ok. I'll try installing that! I wasn't sure what program to use. 

Thanks again guys for all of your help! I greatly appreciate it and I'm sure she will too!


----------



## Skeeter6598

parakseno, & robbie,

I wanted to thank you guys again for the help and just to let you know that it was a sucess!!!!!!!  She really got a thrill out of it! She said it suprised her, but she Loved it!!  I only used a couple of the phrases to!! We'll save the others for another day!  

Thanks again gentlemen! 

Skeeter!


----------

